# Jason Kidd?



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

The Armstrong trade might be a first step for going after Kidd. I'm not sure what other players could be in the deal.



> Look for Kidd, and possibly Mourning, to be dealt to either Dallas, Minnesota or Memphis, with the Portland Trail Blazers also involved in a deal that will include them shipping out Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


[Link]


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I was thinking about that yesterday...Stackhouse and Armstrong for kid?

Damp
Dirk
Finley
Daniels
Kidd

We lose a lot of depth though...


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

I think we should do Terry, Stack and a future 1st Pick for Kidd and Mercer, that would leave us with...

PG: Kidd/Harris
SG: Finley/Daniels
SF: Howard/Mercer
PF: Dirk/Henderson
C: Dampier/Booth

I think the Nets would do that, and that would leave us with a WAAAY better team


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> I think we should do Terry, Stack and a future 1st Pick for Kidd and Mercer, that would leave us with...
> 
> PG: Kidd/Harris
> ...


You like Ron Mercer?..


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

I agree its a possible setup to moving Terry. Unless you're Dirk or Finley, you don't stay in Dallas to long.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Am I the only one who really likes Terry. He is only 26 and he is good. Finally tonight against Utah we saw what Terry can bring to this team. Finally the Mavs tried to run a little bit and Terry has 9 assists. The 1/2 court offense had player movement and everything looked pretty good. I don't want to lose Terry. He is one of our better shooters and we badly need other guys (besides Dirk) who can knock down the shot when we need it.

I would trade Stack and DA for Kidd though and it would hurt our depth at all. Once Finley is back we are going to find it harder to get minutes for Stack anyway.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Nope you're not the only one who likes Terry. I was ecstatic to have Terry on the Mavs when this happened. I always have liked his game. Terry will be a big edition to our team once he settles in the offense. I also agree on trading DA and Stack to Kidd if this happens more than getting rid of Terry.


----------



## jellywuoo (Aug 8, 2004)

To Mavericks:
Josh Howard and Daniels are two real genius.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

like I said on the game thread.....

Harris/Terry stats:

25 Pts
10 Assts
6 Rebs
9/12 FG

Although Terry put up most of these stats, it looks like they had a good night, which begs the question if we need Jason Kidd in the first place.

If they keep putting #'s up like this, it doesnt look like it...

does anyone else think the same?


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

I think trading for Kidd would be an awesome idea... When u are such a good team every step could be decisive to win a title...Kidd is a special player that adds a lot to a team... A Stackouse-Terry x Kidd trade would be great, so the Mavs will keep also the playmaker of the future(Harris)


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I want to see how Kidd recovers from his surgery first. I really worry about this because the reason why I've always seen Kidd to be so good is his ability on the fast break to push the ball and find people. No one in the league pushes hte ball as fast as he does and still be effective passing the ball. He is not that much better than Marbury, Nash, Francis etc in the halfcourt. He can't shoot and you can get a good playmaker for much cheaper.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> You like Ron Mercer?..


I don't necessarily like him, but he's not that much worse than Stackhouse at this point....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DHarris34Phan</b>!
> like I said on the game thread.....
> 
> Harris/Terry stats:
> ...


If it ain't broke, don't try and fix it. I don't think trading for Kidd is really necessary. We're getting some good play from the PG position so far. I really don't think we need to trade depth away for Kidd when we have 3 capable PGs already. Kidd would be valuable for his experience in the playoffs, but so would depth.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

It seems that Mark Cuban thinks like some fans here:



> No major moves coming: It's inevitable that the Mavericks get linked to trade rumors regarding New Jersey's Jason Kidd and other major players who are on the block.
> 
> It's their reputation that gets their name dragged into the speculation, not anything that is happening now, owner Mark Cuban said.
> 
> *"Other than a periphery thing, like Darrell Armstrong, we're not going to make any major trades," Cuban said. "Everybody fills a role on this team right now and for the future."*


[Link]


----------

